# Hiniker won't stay up



## Jake47 (Nov 21, 2009)

I just bought a backup truck and Hiniker straight blade, and the plow will lift but wont stay up. It takes a while to lift also. Fluid IS full. I have a Western Uni-Mount and a BOSS V-plow and have used them for 3 seasons with no problems. I am a little unfamiliar with the hiniker controls, do i have to use the switch on the side to hold the plow up?

Thanks in advance


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

try putting the blade all the way up and unplugging the controller with it up. if it doesn't go down then bad control. if it goes down then the valve is probably stuck shifted.


----------



## Jake47 (Nov 21, 2009)

Ok, I can flip the switch on the controller off after I raise it, and it stays put, even if I flip the switch back to on. But as soon as I move it left or right, it falls. Also, the green light on the controller turns yellow after i move the joystick until I turn the controller off then back on.
Thanks


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Also try cleaning your connections..mine won't go left when they get dirty.


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

I would try cleaning your connections. My hiniker did the same thing a few times last winter and cleaning the connections solved the problem.


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

sounds like the the check ball thats used to hold fluid on one side or the other and to raise and lower it is stuck. when was the last time the fluid was changed?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Jake47;870184 said:


> Ok, I can flip the switch on the controller off after I raise it, and it stays put, even if I flip the switch back to on. But as soon as I move it left or right, it falls. Also, the green light on the controller turns yellow after i move the joystick until I turn the controller off then back on.
> Thanks


Sounds like a controller. Where in WI are you?
Maybe try Viagra in the oil


----------



## Jake47 (Nov 21, 2009)

Not sure when the fluid was last changed, I just bought it on Friday. I am in West Bend, WI. I wont get a chance till Tuesday to go clean the connections and try a different control. Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

Jake47;872070 said:


> Not sure when the fluid was last changed, I just bought it on Friday. I am in West Bend, WI. I wont get a chance till Tuesday to go clean the connections and try a different control. Thanks for the input so far.


So were you able to figure out the problem?


----------



## Jake47 (Nov 21, 2009)

The connections were the problem. The plow sat separate from the truck for a long time before I bought it, so they probably got corroded in the elements. Thanks


----------



## TBJ (Dec 30, 2006)

It is a problem with the controller. Mine did the same thing a couple of years ago. Updated the controller and worked fine.


----------

